# Carriage Position DRO for Mini Lathe



## George_Race (Feb 18, 2011)

Turing a particular length on the work piece has always been a challenge to me on my Mini Lathe. With my new addition I can now simply set my start position to zero and crank the compound down the bed for the EXACT distance that I want. All of this because I installed a Linear DRO to measure the travel distance of the compound on the bed.

All it took was a 6 inch Linear DRO and a couple of aluminum brackets. The left end mounts where the threading position indicator used to be. On the right end I simply mounted a small aluminum angle so that the bracket that came with the DRO could be securely held in place. All holes were drilled and tapped to 6-32.

See pictures below for all the details.
George


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi George,

I believe what you actually have there is a carriage DRO. I like the idea though, took a screen shot for future ref.


----------



## George_Race (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Dennis and thanks for the correction.

I never have been very good at calling all the right parts on a machine by the correct name.
Take care,
George


----------

